# Dang



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Serious stuff here..


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL-I say we add on a drone and get a realistic fly up.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Must be the Osceola version of the decoy as dark as it is.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd end up taking it off jumps and stuff and totally forget i was turkey hunting lol


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

People make killing turkeys so much more complicated than it really is. Boots, call, camo, weapon, dead turkey.

Blinds, decoys, remote control cars, squealing hen calls, etc. are just toys - mind you I own blinds and decoys and have used them, but I get bored in about 0.3 seconds and revert back to kill mode.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> People make killing turkeys so much more complicated than it really is. Boots, call, camo, weapon, dead turkey.
> 
> Blinds, decoys, remote control cars, squealing hen calls, etc. are just toys - mind you I own blinds and decoys and have used them, but I get bored in about 0.3 seconds and revert back to kill mode.


So you're trying to tell me that adding lipstick and perfume on my hen decoys doesnt work? C'mon!:lol:


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> People make killing turkeys so much more complicated than it really is. Boots, call, camo, weapon, dead turkey.
> 
> Blinds, decoys, remote control cars, squealing hen calls, etc. are just toys - mind you I own blinds and decoys and have used them, but I get bored in about 0.3 seconds and revert back to kill mode.


For sure! cant tell u how many times I sat in a blind in the dark and bailed out of it and moved before flydown even.sometimes u think your in the right spot then your gut tells you different,time to get out and go after them


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

No matter what they come out with there's nothing more fun than parking up against a tree with no decoys out and call an old tom right up to your tree. It's amazing how they pinpoint the sound.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> For sure! cant tell u how many times I sat in a blind in the dark and bailed out of it and moved before flydown even.sometimes u think your in the right spot then your gut tells you different,time to get out and go after them


How do you stay hidden without the blind?? Can you still get the gun up??


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

it can be uncomfortable but I sit with my left knee up and my gun rested close to ready position.if the tom is vocal on his approach its easier to get ready as he's coming in.if action is slow I sit less ready and more comfy,haven't been busted moving in a long time.
Still use the popup but not afraid to abandon it either if I think it'll be to my advantage


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> How do you stay hidden without the blind?? Can you still get the gun up??





BUCK/PIKE said:


> it can be uncomfortable but I sit with my left knee up and my gun rested close to ready position.if the tom is vocal on his approach its easier to get ready as he's coming in.if action is slow I sit less ready and more comfy,haven't been busted moving in a long time.
> Still use the popup but not afraid to abandon it either if I think it'll be to my advantage


This is why this site is so cool! :evilsmile:lol::lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> This is why this site is so cool! :evilsmile:lol::lol:


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> People make killing turkeys so much more complicated than it really is. Boots, call, camo, weapon, dead turkey.
> 
> Blinds, decoys, remote control cars, squealing hen calls, etc. *are just toys* - mind you I own blinds and decoys and have used them, but I get bored in about 0.3 seconds and revert back to kill mode.


Put a 2 foot long "spur" on the front of that thing that thing and things could interesting.:yikes:


----------

